# maximum demand



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

jsparks66 said:


> when working out maximum demand for a consumer unit it comes to 90 Amps, the service fuse is only rated at 60A. Do I need the elctricity company to replace it with a higher rated fuse.


 
Probably not. You need a licensed electrician to upgrade the service to 100a most likely. Poco will bring in bigger wires if need be after that.


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

jsparks66 said:


> when working out maximum demand for a consumer unit it comes to 90 Amps, the service fuse is only rated at 60A. Do I need the elctricity company to replace it with a higher rated fuse.


 Assuming that you know how to calculate the load, If your right, buy all means call the electric company tell them they have to put a bigger breaker in and everything will be alright.:whistling2:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

MOst dwellings are fed by a supply fuse that is smaller than the maximum demand. A factor of Diversity is applied and this is the reason. Before a definitive answer can be given for you we need to know how you calculated the maximum demand. Don't forget also that a change of supply fuse may not be all that is neccessary should you need to uprate. It could be that the supply fuse has been determined by what sounds to be a rather dated supply source cable.

Frank


----------

